# Pepper



## Dave Martell

Where do you guys buy your pepper from? What types do you like? Also, got any cool grinders worth showing? I feel that I need an upgrade.


----------



## so_sleepy

I buy telicherry pepper from Penzey's 
http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/p-penzeyswholeblackpeppercorns.html

When I run low I plan to check out Pepper-Passion.com. They have several varieties I have not tried and some hand-turned pepper mills in exotic woods.
http://www.pepper-passion.com/


----------



## UnConundrum

+1 on Pepper Passion


----------



## obtuse

I usually buy my spices from The Spice House in Chicago. Lately I've been buying whole tellicherry pepper from Costco, under their Kirkland brand. I use a blade-style coffee grinder to grind my spices--fast and cheap.


----------



## Dave Martell

Wow that Pepper Passion place is crazy. Stefan should not be allowed to look at their mills.


----------



## apicius9

Too late... Great stuff. You know, I was thinking about getting a lathe one of these days... As for pepper, I usually also get the Tellicherry from Penzey's, but this looks like a great site. I was also thinking about getting some fleur de sel, looks like they have a good variety there. Fortunately, I get some really nice local salts in the supermarket. Not to lead this astray, but people mostly seem to be using black pepper. I use at least as much, if not more, white pepper - is that a European thing or am I just strange?

Stefan


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

apicius9 said:


> Too late... Great stuff. You know, I was thinking about getting a lathe one of these days... As for pepper, I usually also get the Tellicherry from Penzey's, but this looks like a great site. I was also thinking about getting some fleur de sel, looks like they have a good variety there. Fortunately, I get some really nice local salts in the supermarket. Not to lead this astray, but people mostly seem to be using black pepper. I use at least as much, if not more, white pepper - is that a European thing or am I just strange?
> 
> Stefan


 
I use white pepper when I don't want black flecks in what I'm making, and have put a mix of white, black, green and pink peppercorns in a clear acrylic grinder for show. Other than that, I tend to use a mix of white and black peppercorns. No, I don't think you're strange.


----------



## FryBoy

Pepper-Passion.com. However, they've run out of their fabulous Talamanca del Caribe black pepper and don't currently expect to be able to get any more -- if they ever do, BUY IT! (They do have the white Talamanca, but I've never tried it).


----------



## UnConundrum

I have a bunch of the Talamanca del Caribe stocked away. They won't be getting it back in.... The farm was plowed under


----------



## dbmorgan

I am the owner of Pepper-Passion and saw a bunch of referrals coming from this forum so I thought I would check out what is going on. Being a part time professional woodworker I appreciate the virtue and the zen of seeking to obtain the perfect cutting edge, but let me say a few words about pepper.

As near as I can tell, we have the broadest selection of peppercorns available in the USA. We have eight black, three whites, two greens and rose. I know there are a few other obscure varieties out there but they are not available in the USA. It is true about the Talamanca Black no longer being available. We sold out last December and the farm no longer is planted in pepper. 

The best advice I can offer a pepper lover is to try one of our sampler packs. The black peppercorn sampler pack is one of our best sellers and people love sampling the different varieties. The good news is that they are all unique and different in subtle ways just like good wines. It is a great way to compare and discover your personal favorite. Most repeat customers order the larger bags of their favorites after working their way through the samplers. We also have some "peppery" recipes to try. Best of all this is an affordable luxury.

Pepper mills is another topic altogether. My mills are handcrafted and downright expensive. Not affordable for all but a nice luxury if you like "jewelry"for your dining room table. The function is there but you are paying for art. I joke that the pepper "tastes better coming out of my mills". 

Lastly, we have a permanent coupon code "MALABAR" for our repeat customers that will save you 10% off your order. Being a contrarian, I would prefer to give a better deal to my loyal repeat customers. I am also offering a $10.00 coupon to customers who register on our site and take the time to write a product rating/review for products that they have purchased from us. Hope you will give us a try. It is a fun ride.

Bruce Morgan
www.pepper-passion.com


----------



## StephanFowler

dbmorgan said:


> Pepper mills is another topic altogether. My mills are handcrafted and downright expensive. Not affordable for all but a nice luxury if you like "jewelry"for your dining room table. The function is there but you are paying for art. I joke that the pepper "tastes better coming out of my mills".
> 
> 
> Bruce Morgan
> www.pepper-passion.com


 

some of those Mills are very very tempting.


(and you MUST be a masochist to turn a Verawood mill)


----------



## Jim

Thanks for stopping by the KKF Bruce! We appreciate the coupon code as well.


----------



## evanjohnson

+1 for Penzeys Tellicherry.


----------



## FryBoy

Bruce -- how does the white Talamanca compare to the black? (And please don't tell me it can't jump as well.)


----------



## oivind_dahle

Welcome Bruce 

I love people with passion for their work 
Ill have your site in mind after finishing my new kitchen  Damn your mills was AWESOME!!


----------



## rahimlee54

Anyone tried the pepper super pack, that thing looks fun. I'd be the only one eating it since the wife will not hardly touch pepper. Maybe I need a mill to go with each bag . Always nice to hear from owners of specialty businesses.


----------



## dbmorgan

Just to reply to a few comments:
1. I am not a masochist to turn Verawood. For me Cocobolo is the worst although most sources I find rate the other rosewoods species as being worse. I break out in hive after turning Cocobolo.
2. The Omni peppercorn pack is also popular. Maybe pepper lover are a little compulsive to buy sixteen bags comprising almost a hundred dollars.
3. White pepper has a completely different aroma and flavor than black. White smells like manure and has a hot but creamy flavor. Great for taming gamey flavors.
4. I do not advocate mixing peppercorns but adding some white Talamanca to black pepperocnrs will certainly heat up the blend if that is what you are after.

Bruce


----------



## FryBoy

Manure? Good lord man, let your wife write your ad copy from now on!


----------



## dbmorgan

I like to tell it like it is. Good white peppercorns do not have an attractive aroma. Kind of like sauerkraut. Smells awful, tastes great.

Bruce


----------



## Dave Martell

Oh man this isn't helping having you stop by Bruce, way too tempting now. 

Thanks for offering the coupon code though.


----------



## mr drinky

I like long pepper. It has some bite to it but generally can substitute for black papper. They look sort of like miniature pinecones and may not fit in a lot of grinders, but you can also use a microplane and grate it like nutmeg. They are also good to throw in slow-cooked stews.

http://www.nirmalaskitchen.com/shop-global-pantry/orissa-long-pepper/

k.


----------



## rahimlee54

Question for Bruce

How fine would is the grind on your mills, adjustable? Are they solid wood of the outside variety, I ask because I know some of those are toxic if ingested.


----------



## dbmorgan

The grind on my mills is adjustable and goes all the way to coarse (almost cracked). Many European Mills do not get much past medium-coarse.

I am not sure what you mean by "solid wood of the outside variety". All of my mills are made from a single solid piece of wood. Some of the woods are tropical exotic hardwoods that contains oils that are known to be irritants to soft tissue if you get a faceful or lungful. That risk is on me the woodturner, not the mill user. Regardless, I line every mill with a CAP food-grade plastic tube. (Just for the record, I think the term "toxic" is way overused to the point of almost being useless.) I also seal the wood surface with a linseed oil/super glue mix so the so-called "toxic" substances should not contact either your hands or the contents.

Bruce


----------



## rahimlee54

That answers what I asked. I phrased it quickly as I was trying to multitask. I work in chemicals and do hazardous waste for my employer so toxic is just part of my vocabulary, it is over used though. 

Thanks
Jared


----------



## FryBoy

Bruce's pepper grinders are indeed beautiful, and someday I'm going to break down and buy a set for the dining room. For the kitchen, however, you can't beat the Unicorn Magnum Plus ($45 + $4 shipping from the manufacturer -- CLICK HERE). Holds about a cup of peppercorns, grinds very quickly and evenly, and highly adjustable, as you can see in this photo showing the coarsest and finest grinds it produces:


----------



## CalleNAK

Nice. My Unicorn Magnum plus is supposed to be delivered tomorrow. Heard great things and have yet to find a pepper grinder that met my standards. Hoping this is the one.

The pepper passion site looks great. I'll definitely be taking advantage of that coupon code and trying a few.


----------



## FryBoy

One thing about the Magnum, and the reason I have that photo of the grinds: some people find the adjustment mechanism difficult to use, specifically they can't figure out how to get a fine grind. One guy on the Robert Parker wine bulletin board posted that the Magnum was a POS because of that, so I sent him the photo and told him the secret, which is simple: Any large pepper chunks in the grinding mechanism can prevent you from turning the adjustment knob, so flip the grinder upside down (i.e., with the grinding mechanism pointing up), give the Magnum a few cranks to clear the chunks from the grinder, then turn the adjustment knob. You should be able to get almost powdered pepper that way.


----------



## dbmorgan

That is true for any adjustable mill.

Bruce


----------



## CalleNAK

Nice advice. Thanks.


----------



## SpikeC

People who can't use tools should not review them!


----------



## Paco.McGraw

I got one of the pepper mills and a black sampler pack from Pepper Passion.

The mill is downright beautiful. It's the Moderna in Jarrah Burl. It grinds well and its a head turner for anyone who walks into my kitchen. I tend to like my pepper ground more on the coarse side, so I am not sure how quickly it will grind pepper into a fine powder but it does have the ability to grind extremely fine.

On the sampler pack, my favorite is the Lampong. Each of the peppers has a distinct flavor and pairs better with different foods, but the lampong has an earthy tone that goes well with most everything I cook. It is also slightly hotter than the rest as well, which is a plus in my book.

-Sam


----------



## dbmorgan

Sam, if you love your mill would you consider going to our site and leaving some commnets or rating for this product? All yo need to do is visit, log in, visit the prduct detail page and leave your rating and comment. I am offering a $10.00 gift coupon to customers who do so. 

Lampong is nice. It also grinds really well since it is a slightly smaller peppercorn.

Bruce


----------



## EdipisReks

i ended up linking this on my audio forum, and we got the same great individual attention from mr. morgan. i bought some Celtic grey salt and some black Madagascar peppercorns. i look forward to the samples. if i really like the product, i'll be ordering in bulk, i'm sure.


----------



## RobinW

I have tried Kirklands Terichelly which is nice but not exceptional.
I have also tried a few from Penzeys which is a different quality altogether. Does have excellent quality on other spices as well.

Trying to buy an omni-pack from pepper-passion, but can't get the checkout to work :-(

Thanks

Robin


----------



## dbmorgan

I am a little puzzled by the Costco Tellicherry. They sell it for less than I buy it for which might explain why most of my customers claim it is not nearly as good as what we provide. We bou only the top grades of each variety.

A few customers have had problems with my web site. Usually it only happens if they are using Internet Explorer but not all the time. Very frustrating. You can try calling me directly or try using s different browser and see f it makes a difference.

Bruce


----------



## FryBoy

I suspect it's a bit like wine -- I can find a quaffable Cabernet from the Central Valley for $3.99, but it's not in the same league with a wine made from the same grape but grown in the Napa Valley. It's Charles Shaw vs. Joseph Phelps.


----------



## obtuse

The Kirkland tellicherry isn't as good as I'd like. I think I'll get something else a try, I like a hotter pepper.


----------



## RobinW

dbmorgan said:


> I am a little puzzled by the Costco Tellicherry. They sell it for less than I buy it for which might explain why most of my customers claim it is not nearly as good as what we provide. We bou only the top grades of each variety.
> 
> A few customers have had problems with my web site. Usually it only happens if they are using Internet Explorer but not all the time. Very frustrating. You can try calling me directly or try using s different browser and see f it makes a difference.
> 
> Bruce



Just a token of appreciation to Bruce.
Day after my failure to order he called me up and we sorted out my order. My omni-pack is now on the road. And not the least, thanks for the 10%.

Excellent to deal with! Thanks


----------



## EdipisReks

i got my order today. good stuff! quickly shipped, too, which is always a plus.  i'll be ordering more down the road, i'm sure.


----------



## Seth

dbmorgan said:


> Just to reply to a few comments:
> 1. I am not a masochist to turn Verawood. For me Cocobolo is the worst although most sources I find rate the other rosewoods species as being worse. I break out in hive after turning Cocobolo.
> 2. The Omni peppercorn pack is also popular. Maybe pepper lover are a little compulsive to buy sixteen bags comprising almost a hundred dollars.
> 3. White pepper has a completely different aroma and flavor than black. White smells like manure and has a hot but creamy flavor. Great for taming gamey flavors.
> 4. I do not advocate mixing peppercorns but adding some white Talamanca to black pepperocnrs will certainly heat up the blend if that is what you are after.
> 
> Bruce


 
It was padouk (in the rosewood family) that did me in; nothing like paprika floating in the air sticking to everything before the days of dust collection. Thanks for participating.
Seth


----------



## Dave Martell

So how many people bought something from Pepper Passion and what do you think of what you got?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

I bought a sampler pack, and I'm very pleased. I haven't tried them all, but those I have are great.


----------



## compaddict

http://www.peppermills.com/

Very well made and good customer service. I have been using them for about three years and use about four pounds of pepper per year x two grinders. They don't like real big peppercorns though. 
I get my peppercorns at bulkfoods.com. 32.xx for five pounds. Very tasty.
Vince


----------



## Amon-Rukh

Been buying the Kirkland tellicherry purely for price reasons, but I think the money I've saved on it may have to go toward something from pepper passion now !


----------



## dbmorgan

Thank you for the nice comments regarding our products. I wanted to add a few notes as follows:

1. We have a Facebook Page. You can find it here. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Pepper-Passion-Inc/293398055145 We would love to see a few more people click the "Like" button.

2. If you register as a user at our site, you will automatically be registered for our quarterly newsletter. In our last newsletter from a week ago, we announced sale prices on our handcrafted mills. They do make a great Mother's Day gift even if it would not arrive in time for this year.

3. In our last newsletter, I also offered a $10.00 gift coupon for users who return to our site to write a review and rate one of our products. We know people love our products from private communications but for people like Dave Martell, it is nice for potential customer to see what others think. You can leave a review by logging in, going to the product detail page and leave a rating and/or write a review at the bottom of the page. If you do so, send me an email to alert me (and which product you reviewed) ad I will create the coupon code for you. One coupon only per customer, although you may leave multiple reviews.

Have a pepper day!

Bruce
http://www.pepper-passion.com


----------



## wenus2

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I bought a sampler pack, and I'm very pleased. I haven't tried them all, but those I have are great.



I'm gonna have to get me some. I barely held off last time, I just had a bunch in the cupboard already. We go through pepper like it's candy around here though, so it's time to up my game.

What's your fave so far Rick?

I'm eyeballing the Madagascar, but they all look so good.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

I've tried the Kampot and Vietnamese, and don't have a favorite. I think the Madagascar may be next.

It's all good.


----------



## Eamon Burke

I'm looking for a black pepper variety with lots of aroma and not a lot of heat. I want to find a pepper good enough I want to eat it with a spoon, and then I will buy pounds of it, like I do for coffee.

Suggestions?


----------



## dbmorgan

There are several candidates. I suggest trying the black peppercorn sampler pack. It is verypopular for first time customers.

Bruce


----------



## FryBoy

My favorite from Pepper Passion has always been their Talamanca del Caribe (the black, not the white), a variety that was sold only by Pepper Passion. Unfortunately, it's no longer available and apparently never will be again, or at least not for a long while -- according to Bruce the only plantation that grew it was sold and plowed under for some reason. I still have a pound or two in the pantry, but I'm going to switch to the Tellicherry for my next order.


----------



## Dave Martell

When I first tried Tellicherry years ago I got my socks knocked off. Until today though, I thought I was rembering it wrong because all of the Tellicherry I've bought in the last few years have been somewhat lifeless. Well let me tell you that this stuff from Pepper Passion is *VERY* nice - well worth the modest price asked. Only problem is now I want to try the other stuff they carry. 
*
:headbang: Pepper Passion* :headbang:

Thanks to you guys who recommended them. :thumbsup:

Dave


----------



## mr drinky

I just bought the whole sample pack from them with all of their peppers so I wouldn't have to wait to try them all. 

k.


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm thinking about what I can eat that I can sprinkle some more pepper passion onto. Cheesteak comes to mind....mmmm...cheesesteak.... :hungry:


----------



## apicius9

Mmmhh, I would love a good cheese steak right now. 

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky

Get some really sweet cantaloupe and grind fresh pepper on that. It's simple and very tasty, and once you grind the fresh stuff on it you'll always do it.

k.


----------



## Tristan

What's wrong with you people? Why do you keep showing me things that I need to buy???

I'm so glad there aren't more of the Modena mills in the limited edition section - if the white/black ebony were in modena, I would be a poorer man right now


----------



## dbmorgan

Take another look. I have set posted there and they are on the shelf ready to ship. Not only that, I reduced the price recently. So what are you waiting for?

Bruce


----------



## Andrew H

Bruce is an evil man Tristan, don't let him steal your knife money 

I still have some of my tellicherry... but I want more....


----------



## Eamon Burke

mr drinky said:


> Get some really sweet cantaloupe and grind fresh pepper on that.


 
I was cutting up cantaloupe at work today and had to try this. It's weird, but the aftertaste is fantastic! Very interesting combo.


----------



## mr drinky

Funny you mention that. Just this morning I ate an entire cantaloupe with lampong pepper from Pepper Passion. It was tasty. 

k.


----------



## apicius9

That's a new one to me. I know and like pineapple with cayenne but hadn't heard of that combo before.

Stefan


----------



## Tristan

That combi happens alot around here, when they serve cantaloup with proscuitto slivers. Black pepper gets grated all over the dish.

Haha yes Bruce is evil... I saw that set, but I wanted to see something with more variance between the salt and pepper mills, almost as dark as the amphora design.

At that price, and considering that I'll only make this purchase once in my lifetime... I'll just sit around and admire Bruce's handiwork for now. I'm confident a purchase will happen in the future when i see a set that just reaches out and gets me.

Once again, from my own individual feedback (sample size of 1) - I love the contemporary designs more than the traditional designs. I think contemporary designs really bring out the character of the richer woods and elevates them to a totally different level.


----------



## dbmorgan

I see what you are saying Tristan. I prefer the B&W Ebony that is predominantly black, bu that has become harder to get. I will check the "woodpile" and see what I have. Your comments are interesting. I consider the Moderna to be more contemporary but also more limiting. Many people are strongly attracted to it and will not consider other designs. I consider the others to be more classical and could blend in anywhere.

Bruce


----------



## wenus2

OK you Sons of B's, I finally ordered the black pepper sampler and a few salts from Pepper Passion.
I generally try to keep 4 pepper (3 black, 1 white) and 2 salt mills in service so that I have some options.
I should get a feel for the different types sooner that later. I'm excited for it.
I will try and remember to post some impressions.

I also ordered up a big order of New Mexico chilis and powders from Los Chileros, http://www.loschileros.com/chiles.html
They are the real deal if any of you are in the market. There ain't much better than super fresh NM chili powder! They have a southwest blackening rub that's the bees knees on fish too. That's actually what spurred my order, the Mrs get to jonesin' for blacked salmon and after last weekend we have run down to our last 2oz.

I think I've spent more money on pepper and chili powder this month than I have knives, ***?


----------



## wenus2

Just a friendly holiday reminder, order your pepper.
I'm all out :beatinghead::cry:


----------



## dbmorgan

Bruce here at Pepper-Passion. We have an all-new web site that went live about three weeks ago. It is faster, easier to navigate, and seems to work much better. We are still trying to figure out how to use the new coupon module. The coupon code is"malabar". It is case sensitive so use lower case. Hopefully it will work.

Bruce


----------



## mc2442

Still working my way through the black peppercorn sampler packs. I highly recommend Pepper-Passion!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

How long can good pepper like this be stored before it should be used/replaced?


----------



## RobinW

I think Penzeys says 1 year on their site.

Picked up a black pepper sampler last time i was back in the states, it is awesome! Friends tells me i'm nuts and then i ask them to compare the standars "black pepper" that we get in Sweden with that from Pepper-passion. Usually the discussion changes direction after that.:laugh:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

RobinW said:


> I think Penzeys says 1 year on their site.



Thanks, Robin.

Will have to give some of the good stuff a go...


----------



## makanouchi

wow, and I though peppers was just pepper.


----------



## Bernoulli

I've had a number of pepper grinders over the years. We have an Olde Thompson pewter set that has been going very well for about 33 years. I've since gotten an acrylic set from them that failed in a year or so.

The best I've used is a Trudeau. It cost about $70 here in Australia (everything is expensive here). It's comparatively heavy but grinds very smoothly.


----------



## quantumcloud509

Is it possible to visit pepper-passion in person? Wife and I travel to Everett and Sammamish a lot.


----------



## DeepCSweede

Send him a pm and find out. My monthly trip to penzeys is something I look forward to.


----------



## WildBoar

Met another peppermill maker last month. Jim Smith owns "The Peppermill Store" in St. Pete, FL. www.allaboutmills.com. His grinders turn out a lot of pepper -- closer to Magnum quantity then others I have seen. We got a spalted maple mill from him for the table. His online prices are similar to pepper-passion, but ours was a bit less as he was selling at a show. He just has mills though -- not all of the nice peppercorns that pepper-passion sells.


----------



## dbmorgan

Sorry, I did not see the post above. I am subscribed to this thread but I have not been getting notification of new posts. We run out of our home but we do accept visitors by appointment. Our address is posted on the web site and you may contact me by email. I have a large number of wood blanks in stock and potential buyers can select what they want if they visit here. We are not exactly a "destination" business but we do enjoy meeting our customers when we can.


----------



## RRLOVER

I love the snakewood salt and pepper grinder at pepper passion:thumbsup:


----------



## dbmorgan

Were you referring to the single tall one or one of the sets? I have had those snakewood mills for a while and would like to move them. I am open to negotiate if you would like to give me a phone call. Bruce at 425-391-2430. Ther s nothing wrong with the mills but I was comparing the wood color and figure to a set I made about 5 years ago and these ones are not quite as spectacular.


----------



## snowbrother

Here I was happy with my shiny red Vic Firth pepper mill (being a drummer, I was drawn to Vic Firth from the start of my cooking career), then I had to read this thread and discover pepper passion and their bloodwood pepper mills.... now I have to go and buy one.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I ordered two of the black pepper "sampler packs" from Pepper-Passion (one of which I'll give to my father), which just arrived a few nights ago. I decided to try "Malabar" first, and so far, so good! Looking forward to trying them all in time, and settling on a favorite.


----------



## scotchef38

dbmorgan said:


> I am the owner of Pepper-Passion and saw a bunch of referrals coming from this forum so I thought I would check out what is going on. Being a part time professional woodworker I appreciate the virtue and the zen of seeking to obtain the perfect cutting edge, but let me say a few words about pepper.
> 
> As near as I can tell, we have the broadest selection of peppercorns available in the USA. We have eight black, three whites, two greens and rose. I know there are a few other obscure varieties out there but they are not available in the USA. It is true about the Talamanca Black no longer being available. We sold out last December and the farm no longer is planted in pepper.
> 
> The best advice I can offer a pepper lover is to try one of our sampler packs. The black peppercorn sampler pack is one of our best sellers and people love sampling the different varieties. The good news is that they are all unique and different in subtle ways just like good wines. It is a great way to compare and discover your personal favorite. Most repeat customers order the larger bags of their favorites after working their way through the samplers. We also have some "peppery" recipes to try. Best of all this is an affordable luxury.
> 
> Pepper mills is another topic altogether. My mills are handcrafted and downright expensive. Not affordable for all but a nice luxury if you like "jewelry"for your dining room table. The function is there but you are paying for art. I joke that the pepper "tastes better coming out of my mills".
> 
> Lastly, we have a permanent coupon code "MALABAR" for our repeat customers that will save you 10% off your order. Being a contrarian, I would prefer to give a better deal to my loyal repeat customers. I am also offering a $10.00 coupon to customers who register on our site and take the time to write a product rating/review for products that they have purchased from us. Hope you will give us a try. It is a fun ride.
> 
> Bruce Morgan
> www.pepper-passion.com[/QUOTE
> Hi Bruce,i live in Cairns in North Queensland and there is a pepper farm a few miles down the road from me.As far as I know it is the only pepper grower in Australia.I think they produce a beautiful pepper.They are called L+L pepper farm and you can read a little about them here - http://www.australiantropicalfoods.com/index.php/gourmet-foods/fruit-vegetables/
> Thought this might be of interest to you?cheers.


----------



## dbmorgan

Thanks for the tip. I sent them an email. I have also heard of a product called "Australian Mountain Berries". Not sure if this is a true pepper or something similar.

Bruce


----------



## scotchef38

dbmorgan said:


> Thanks for the tip. I sent them an email. I have also heard of a product called "Australian Mountain Berries". Not sure if this is a true pepper or something similar.
> 
> Bruce



Hi Bruce,mountain pepper is an Indigenous Berry.Its slightly peppery with a nice fruity taste.Goes great with red game meats in particular.You can also buy the pepper leaf from the same plant.Most of it comes from Tasmania as far as I know.It would be really nice in mulled wine but we dont really have the climate for that up here.Herbies spice is a well known Providore of high quality herbs and spices here in Oz,its usually who I get it from.Emu and Pepperberry are a match made in heaven.


----------



## dbmorgan

I learned about Herbie a few years ago form an American expat and bought his book and contacted him. I asked where he sourced his red peppercorns and he was not very gracious about sharing information about his supplier. I understand that we are competitors in a sense but we are literally on opposite ends of the earth.


----------



## eaglerock

What about Long pepper ? I have some and it is awesome !! but difficult to grind.


----------



## Bill13

Reviving an old thread. I was happy to see that PP is still in business and placed an order for a couple of blacks and a green pepper and am looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## WildBoar

yep, Pepper Passion still kicks butt as a great supplier. Next time one of us needs to order we should combine to share the shipping.


----------



## mc2442

I have had a few orders thru pepper passion and am a big fan. As a home cook it takes a while to go thru what he sends, but love the product.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Thx Bill13 - I was just thinking about getting more peppercorns so this was most serendipitous! Ordered some for me as well today!


Bill13 said:


> Reviving an old thread. I was happy to see that PP is still in business and placed an order for a couple of blacks and a green pepper and am looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## Dave Martell

I just ordered from PP a month or so ago. The owner told me that they moved to a larger warehouse where the plan is to start carrying a whole line of spices. He has my attention.


----------



## Zwiefel

I insist on a pepper mill that has a rotary handle so that you can grind as much as possible without having to let go with one hand to reposition. Something along these lines:











I'm not suggesting that either of these are decent products...just illustrating what I intended in my description. In fact, a friend has the brass unit and it's coarsest setting is much finer than pre-ground black pepper. I like mine barely cracked...maybe one corn into 3-5 pieces.


----------



## spoiledbroth

The only peppermill in the world is a peugeot and I'll not hear otherwise.


----------



## El Pescador

Unicorn Magnum. Best item I had in my kit


----------



## mc2442

Love my unicorn magnum


----------



## El Pescador

Still have it. The feeder ring is broken but it works great still. You can grind a ton of pepper with the thing.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

What am I missing about this fascination with Pepper Passion? Is their Tellicherry really superior to Penzy's or The Spice House? In Raleigh, NC we also have another spice store called Spice and Savory. This is my favorite, but go easy.

https://www.penzeys.com/online-cata...old-indian-black-peppercorns/c-24/p-1427/pd-s


----------



## Bill13

I am a big fan of Penzey's but wanted to try a few peppers from different regions and their prices were competitive, and sometimes less.


----------



## daveb

Puegot fan.
Unicorn fan.
Zeiluss (sp?) fan
Vic Firth fan.
Mortar and Pestle (for Z) fan.

Penzeys fan.
Spice and Savory fan.
Chef Grind pepper fan.

I like pepper....


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Bill, Makes sense. Curious what you find.


----------



## mc2442

Unless I am missing something, the selection of black peppercorns is way down from what I remember on his site. Hopefully this is just temporary as I loved the sampler packs with a wide variety.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

I also like (for whatever bloody reason) trying to see what someone else is doing/selling if for nothing else to try something other than the 'elphant in the room' brand ...


Bill13 said:


> I am a big fan of Penzey's but wanted to try a few peppers from different regions and their prices were competitive, and sometimes less.



Sorry 'spoiled' but, your acoustic challenges asides, the Magnum has been my go to for some time ... I will give you that the Peugot's are quite pretty ....

TjA


----------



## Bill13

Mucho Bocho said:


> Bill, Makes sense. Curious what you find.



I was hoping the order would arrive today. I pickup up some Choice NY strips at Costco that I swear should of been labeled Prime ( plus some pork belly, rack of lamb,, and BB Ribs - that place is as dangerous as the BST forum) and wanted to do a pepper steak with the green peppercorns. Hopefully they will show up tomorrow. And yes Dennis, this time I will put them in the freezer for a few minutes once they come out of the water bath, that was an excellent tip!!


----------



## WildBoar

Bill, if the peppercorns don't make it, I have an unopened 6 oz bag of green peppercorns from PP (Brazilian, freeze-dried). You are more than welcome to come by and take whatever you need. I also have a half-dozen other types of peppercorns if you want to try a couple different variations for comparison. We did this a year or two ago with some strips, and it was tasty and informative.


----------



## panda

holy crap 11 pages about peppercorns, this place cracks me up.


----------



## WildBoar

Yep -- it's nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Lots of good advice from the "seasoned" professionals.


----------



## WildBoar

and reading about it is a good escape from the daily grind.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

and now we've devolved into pepper corny jokes


----------



## brianh

Is pepper passion on the slow side? I ordered a couple 4oz bags 8 days ago and my order still only shows as confirmed. I emailed them earlier today and haven't heard back yet but they're 3 hours behind me.


----------



## panda

Someone should post thick sliced homemade bacon with huge pieces of cracked fancy pepper. I would imagine pink, white and coriander would go well.


----------



## WildBoar

brianh said:


> Is pepper passion on the slow side?


Not in my experience -- they have always got the order out within a day or two.


----------



## brianh

Hmm. May have to call them. Still no response to my email. They were in stock items.


----------



## Bill13

My order has not arrived yet either;(.


----------



## brianh

I just called, spoke to someone who was very polite. He took my name, phone, and order #. He said someone would call me back within 24 hours with an order update. These had better be some kick a$$ peppercorns. :dazed:


----------



## ptolemy

brianh said:


> I just called, spoke to someone who was very polite. He took my name, phone, and order #. He said someone would call me back within 24 hours with an order update. These had better be some kick a$$ peppercorns. :dazed:



Owner used to post here a few years ago. I am sure it'll be sorted out but I would def liked to have seen a better experience


----------



## brianh

Over 24 hours have passed, no call or email still and order still just says "Confirmed." I called again, lady on the phone sent another message to say I'm concerned about my order and that no one has gotten back to me. I guess customer service is farmed out to some call center who sends a message to the actual pepper people? You having any luck, Bill?


----------



## WildBoar

seriously doubt there is a call center -- it's a frickin' small business. as in probably just the owner and maybe one or two others.


----------



## 99Limited

WildBoar said:


> seriously doubt there is a call center -- it's a frickin' small business. as in probably just the owner and maybe one or two others.



That's what I was thinking and maybe they've gotten inundated with a bunch of orders. A little bit of patience might be a good thing.


----------



## brianh

Every time I've called I got different person who typed a message and said they would send it over. Very similar script when taking to them. It's not someone walking by and picking up the phone. It sounds like a service to deal with phone calls. 

Anyhow, sent owner a pm and got an email saying they're busy with holidays Order will ship next week and he offered to throw in another bag. Very cool. I'm patient, just need a little communication, is all.


----------



## toddnmd

Hmm, Pepper Passion looks like a good source. Keep us posted on how long it takes.

I moved to Cambodia a few months ago. Here they have Kampot pepper--Cambodia's first Protected Geographical Indication product. My wife and I visited a pepper farm in that area, and of course bought a ridiculous amount of pepper. Our plan is to make some smaller vacuum packs for gifts. It's a very nice pepper.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

brianh said:


> I'm patient, just need a little communication, is all.



Word


----------



## brianh

toddnmd said:


> Hmm, Pepper Passion looks like a good source. Keep us posted on how long it takes.
> 
> I moved to Cambodia a few months ago. Here they have Kampot pepper--Cambodia's first Protected Geographical Indication product. My wife and I visited a pepper farm in that area, and of course bought a ridiculous amount of pepper. Our plan is to make some smaller vacuum packs for gifts. It's a very nice pepper.



Sounds like a great gift!


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Hey Brianh - I ordered on Sun 10/31 (so probably only went through on Mon) arrived in San Diego on 11/9 so really about a week which isn't to shabby for a reasonable shipment.

Hope it all works out!

TjA


----------



## Bill13

Got mine yesterday. They did not have the "normal" size of the cheaper green peppers I ordered so they gave me the small plus the small of the more expensive freeze dried version:doublethumbsup: Shipped USPS so that explains the long ship time.


----------



## brianh

Finally got my order today. Mark at PP was very gracious and actually refunded my purchase for the long delay. Wasn't expecting that! The Madagascar peppercorns are especially good. Not a lot of heat but nice smoke flavor. Very similar to hickory, exactly as they describe.


----------



## WildBoar

Pepper Passion has a limited quantity of two holiday samplers - a trio of peppercorns and a trio of sea salts:


*Limited Quantities of Holiday Samplers*


Happy Holidays! We're doing something different this year -- deep discounts, but _very limited quantities_! This week we have two sampler packs to offer:
Holiday Salt Sampler (20 available)
Three (3) bags of our most popular salts (Murray River, Fleur de Sel, and Salish Pacific). Sale Price $19.95​ Holiday Pepper Sampler (35 available)
Three (3) bags of our most popular peppercorns (Lampong, Vietnamese, and Indian Green). SALE PRICE $14.95

Only while they last!​


----------



## Bill13

Ordered two pepper packs for gifts.


----------



## Adirondack

Thanks for the heads up. I just ordered a holiday gift pack. Hope it arrives before the grinder is empty.


----------



## mc2442

Picked some up for gifts although might keep one for myself as I have never used green peppercorns.


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Ok, you guys convinced me and I made an order with Pepper Passion. Got some of all they had in stock except tellicherry of which I already had some really good stuff. Took a week so not too bad but communication was a little lacking (no notice of shipment etc.) I can deal with that and the quality of the product is superb....really fresh and I've been biting peppercorns for the last hour....who knew there was such a difference. Totally satisfied.

Now...for you professional chef types with lots of creativity.....If I wanted to highlight the difference in taste between the corns, what would be a good way? I'm thinking a black pepper brittle which I found interesting in a restaurant I tried recently. Other ideas so I could highlight the taste and aroma of the different peppercorns...other than just eating them lol. Other idea is peppercorn marshmallows....my youngest is turning into quite the cook/entrepreneur. She is selling marshmallows and macaroons (i'll match hers against anyones...seriously!) and always looking for new flavors. 

For you "tattooed chimps" (not my quote lol) out there she is also a talented artist with an interest in tattoos..


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Reading some old threads and came across this one. I usually only cook for one or two people at a time, but I feel like I use much more pepper on things than your average person. That said, it took me more than three years to go through all the pepper in the large sampler I ordered from this place!


----------



## brianh

I just got a 1 pound of Malabar peppercorns from an Amazon seller with good ratings. Pepper is good, but I really enjoyed the Madagascar from Pepper Passion aka Sir Spice the bets so far. Low heat, but hints of smoke.


----------



## johnstoc

I narrowly avoided a purchase in the past. Just retread all this and bought the black pepper sampler from Pepper Passion, which is now Sir Spice. Looking forward to comparing it to the Costco Telicherry we have been using for years.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I wish that I kept notes on my impressions of them, as I don't have a clear favorite in mind.


----------



## mc2442

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I wish that I kept notes on my impressions of them, as I don't have a clear favorite in mind.



Ditto, I wish I kept notes on flavor and heat level. All were good and appreciated though.


----------



## Nife

I realize that this is a very old thread. This thread, and in particular, the posts of mrdrinky is responsible for causing me to spend more money on peppercorns than I used to.
I enjoyed the Tellicherry and Lampong peppercorns from sirspice (formerly pepperpassion), but you may have noticed that their prices have skyrocketed. 

I found an even better Tellicherry peppercorn that is more fragrant and has slightly more flavor that even the excellent SirSpice peppercorns. In addition, the peppercorns from ReluctantTrading are much less expensive, and the customer service and speed of delivery is outstanding. reluctanttrading.com

These peppercorns are very large, and my Unicorn pepper mill works well with them, but the might be slightly too large for some mills such as the peugeot.
reluctanttrader sells some other spices, but unfortunately for me, they don't carry other peppercorns such as lampong. I highly recommend reluctanttrader Tellicherry peppercorns.


----------



## Sanguine

I concur with Nife,
My fave peppercorns are Tellicherry. (Costco)
Definitely needed for KFC clone seasoning (avec the "secret" 99X)
Always use the Unicorn Magnum Plus mill ..& go through way too much! ;-)

Semi off topic..had crusty Italian bread with a tiny dipping bowl of EVOO at a nice Italian restaurant ..they had the tiniest sprinkles of finely crushed pink peppercorns in it..odd flavour but nice!


----------



## Bacon king tone

I have been using atlas grinder for the past 10 years. I have 1 for black and 1 for white. They have new broke, take a beautiful patina, grind the pepper beautifully and quickly and I'll probably have them my whole career


----------



## krx927

I see I need to try Tellicherry. Until now I am Kampot guy. This papper tastes really the best. Real pepper taste. Just this weekend I bought a few oz.


----------

